# Leather chair repair.



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Don't know where to post this, but any advice on fixing a 4" area of cracking leather on my favorite chair's arm? 

I don't need to patch it, but a coating to protect it from further deterioration. Something simple and clear would be best.


----------



## rumbels (Apr 14, 2018)

If you post a picture on here of the area that needs attention would be good.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Asking for the impossable, there is no magic coating that will work.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

https://www.gummyimages.com/image/w5q9


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

rumbels said:


> If you post a picture on here of the area that needs attention would be good.


https://www.gummyimages.com/image/w5q9

As I noted, I'm not trying to restore the spot, just contain the damage.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

If it's the kind of chair that arm-covers would work with, you could try to make one or have one made. On ebay there are small quantities of upholstery leather always available. If you don't have a sewing machine that can handle it, if you get it cut out and pinned together and your neighborhood shoe-repair shop can run the stitch for a few bucks.


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

Sometimes the Gorilla tape has to be used, as the age of chair just will not justify the $$$$ spent. Usually just as they get broken in to fit us well too. My chair will be taken out of my home when I make my last trip out.


----------



## Canarywood1 (May 5, 2012)

Get the leather from eBay, then attach it with this, no sewing machine needed.


https://www.amazon.com/Strenco-Adhe...1523834579&sr=8-7&keywords=hook+and+loop+tape


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Maybe this? I just want to cover a 4" by 4" place. The rest of the chair is fine, just an area something must have spilled on.

https://www.amazon.com/Leather-Patc...835414&sr=1-8&keywords=leather+adhesive+patch


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

The problem with "patching" leather is the color matching, and patches always stick out to the eye. . Unless you are a Gorilla tape fan, then whole arm covers will be best. I don't think people expect arm covers to match in color perfectly.

May want to try this just to slow any further cracking or tearing.https://www.amazon.com/Tear-Mender-Instant-Adhesive-TG-2/dp/B0735H1TFJ/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1523839049&sr=8-3&keywords=leather+adhesive


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Is this damage just on the arm(s)?
Firstly, getting a piece of Leather that would match or blend
with your current leather is slim to none; besides it's difficult to
sew without a professional sewing machine. 

Here's a solution...shop for a upholstery fabric that has a color
in the fabric that matches and compliments your leather chair. 
Just make covers with this fabric for the arms -- as well as a big 
matching throw pillow for the back of the chair. This will bring it
together. 

I've seen many leather sofas and chairs that blend fabric and leather
together.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

When I was in the autobody business we had a local guy who would repair vinyl, leather and plastics and you couldn't tell it was done.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

I finally gave up and installed a patch that matches closely. Not perfect, but it should prevent further damage to the spot. 

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B01H64JLK2/ref=oh_aui_detailpage_o02_s00?ie=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

That's because Mike, they have the matching leather, the equipment 
and knowledge to do so. Leather is not the least bit forgiven,
it can not be stretched out like regular fabric. Repairing leather
is not something a novice can start with (I am not saying that
that is what you're suggesting) It's just that I hate to see the OP
invest in a piece of leather and not be able to do the job well.

This is an example of what I mean...chinelle fabric is tough and
very durable...if he just does the arms and a matching throw pillow
it would be a winner for him. 

I pulled this off the internet 

https://www.hayneedle.com/product/s...ithaccentpillows.cfm?ltype=child&tid=UDF044-1


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

OH, I see that we posted at the same time...how does the chair look?
How well does the patch match the original leather?


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

Two Knots said:


> That's because Mike, they have the matching leather, the equipment
> and knowledge to do so. Leather is not the least bit forgiven,
> it can not be stretched out like regular fabric. Repairing leather
> is not something a novice can start with (I am not saying that
> ...


Nope, I wasn't suggesting he buy leather or expensive tooling. It's a different process altogether. Something like this:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Excellent video :smile: Mike, I will be showing it to the head knot 
just in case we ever need to repair our couch or chairs.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

The color matches ok, but is flat - not glossy. Not a problem for me, but my wife has suggested that I match it with a patch on the other arm. I just wanted to keep the damage from spreading on my old, comfortable recliner.

Only time will tell if the patch stays on.

(I put new springs on yesterday, not just about perfect. :wink2:


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Well, I'm glad it turned out well for you.
Good on the re-springing. Do you have
enough leather patch to do the other arm?

Funny thing, just a few days ago -- I cleaned my
leather recliner couch. I used a cream cleaner,
(unfortunately I used up after several applications on 
the sofa and chairs and don't remember the name
of it)... the cream cleaner worked well,
it gives it a nice warm glow, (like polishing leather shoes)
Perhaps, if you clean the patch you can get a shine on it.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

The patch material is 8.5 x 11". I needed only 1/4 of the material. Easy to cut with scissors. Not an "elegant" solution, but an easy one.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Oh, well then, make your wife happy, and patch the other arm. :smile:


----------



## Gregsoldtruck79 (Dec 21, 2017)

My wife is not happy with my old recliner arm repairs, as I "Gorilla-fied" taped it. But she does not come in my "TV/PC office" room often anyway to have to look at it, and no one else does either.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

How the heck did that arm get so bad when the rest of the leather on 
the chair looks ok? It really is a nice comfy looking chair, except
for that wounded arm!

Actually, there is a very simple solution :smile: if your interested, I can
show you what you can do, it's easy, painless and would drastically 
improve the over all looks of your chair.


----------



## nicksteel (Jun 20, 2008)

Two Knots said:


> How the heck did that arm get so bad when the rest of the leather on
> the chair looks ok?


I don't know about that chair arm, but I suspect something was spilled on mine, as only a small area on one arm has a problem.


----------



## Two Knots (Nov 12, 2011)

Nick, a spill on the arm would not wear through the leather,
it would however effect the dye and clearly be noticeable ... it would look 
more like a worn out spot. Spilled Beer for instance removes the dye.


----------



## interiordesign2 (May 14, 2018)

Weiman Leather Cleaner & Conditioner should help. It cleans leather and makes it look new and fresh again.


----------

